# Lightweight 142x12 Axles?



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a 2012 Kona King Kahuna frame that uses a Shimano 142x12 axle. 

Is there a lighter alternative to this axle? It weighs almost 100 grams.. 

Is the Syntace X12 axle compatible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

The syntace is the only light axle I've been able to find. 

Do your dropouts claim to be X12 compatible? Do they look like the ones on the Syntace site? If you really want to be sure, do they match the measurements Syntace gives out on their site (they provide schematics for the dropouts and axles). 

My bet is that it will work. It fit my Specialized frame which came with a DT RWS axle perfectly.

Wish KCNC or one of the other Chinese or Taiwanese suppliers would make X12 and 15mm thru-axles, they'd sell.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

My frame is not an X12 frame. I'm wondering if it's possible to use the Syntace axle on frames designed for other systems to save a little weight..


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The X-12 format axle has a tapered seat on the ND side, just like the DT Swiss 12mm RWS axle. DT Swiss - RWS for X-12

http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/pdf/Syntace_X-12_2D_drawings_and_tolerances.pdf

I'd bet that the Kona 12mm axle looks similar to the Formula 12mm QR that Rocky uses on their 142x12 bikes. This QR weighs in at 90gms.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Thread revival... Has anyone found a lightweight Shimano 142x12 thru axle alternative (My perfect solution would be an anodized orange axle without the QR stuff, just a 5mm allen key to tighten / remove)

Been searching the interwebs and nothing is coming up...

Thanks!


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

mtbdennis said:


> Thread revival... Has anyone found a lightweight Shimano 142x12 thru axle alternative (My perfect solution would be an anodized orange axle without the QR stuff, just a 5mm allen key to tighten / remove)
> 
> Been searching the interwebs and nothing is coming up...
> 
> Thanks!


Something like this?

.:: Carbon-Ti - Hi Tech Bicycle Components ::.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Vegard said:


> Something like this?
> 
> .:: Carbon-Ti - Hi Tech Bicycle Components ::.


Close but the description says "axle with Maxle RockShox standard"

It is my understanding that the Shimano and RockShox interfaces are not compatible... My rig has the Shimano standard, and I am pretty sure this one will not work with it. I looked on their site previously and saw nothing stating to the effect that it is compatible with the Shimano standard. 142x12 has been out for a few years now, and I am shocked by the lack of alternatives. My rig is on a diet, and this ~100 gram axle is screaming to be replaced.

Pretty sure this one will not work with Shimano, but if someone confirms it will work (they have done it, and have pictures), I will order one...


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Extralite has a 28g one, Carbon Ti etc. have some nice ones too:

Steckachsen: SYNTACE Steckachse X-12 40g - TUNE Steckachse DC 15 für


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, guess now I just have to sharpen up my German... Google translate tried to translate for me and it looks like that is EXACTLY what I want... Any idea if they ship to USA?


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

After quite a bit of digging I found this on the Carbon Ti Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carbon-Ti/86121991928) - It does look like they have one that will work with Shimano! If I decide to take the plunge and get one, I will post up a comparison of my SLX axle and the Carbon Ti one, with before / after pictures. I always ride with a multi tool that has a 5mm key (so no worries there) and if I am removing a wheel trailside I am likely putting in a tube anyway and already in my pack, QR is just extra weight...

"There are several 12 mm axle standard, which different lengths, shapes of the head and to size of threads.
Therefore before ordering be aware of the type of standard used on your frame because these models are not interchangeable.

Here are the names and technical characteristics of the different models:

X -Lock X -12 ( available)
Superlight Al7075 rear axle with X-12 (135+) Syntace standard. Excellent stiffness, variable thinckness axle, 5 mm hex key for a fast and safe closing (wrench not provided). Available in many anodized colours.
Conical washer, thread pitch: 1.0 mm.
Compatible with the following frames with 12 mm rear axle: Specialized, Cannondale, Bianchi, Canyon, etc...
Real weight : 33.9 grams.
100 % Made in Italy

X -E- Thru 12 x 142 ( available)
Superlight Al7075 rear axle with E-Thru Shimano standard. Excellent stiffness, variable thinckness axle, 5 mm hex key for a fast and safe closing (wrench not provided). Available in many anodized colours. 
Flat washer, thread pitch: 1.5 mm.
Compatible with the following frames with 12 mm rear axle: BMC, Giant, GT, Titici, Lapierre, Rocky Mountain, Axevo, Sarto, ecc...
Made in Italy
Real weight : 34.2 grams.
100 % Made in Italy

X- Maxle ( available)
Superlight Al7075 rear axle with Maxle RockShox standard. Excellent stiffness, variable thinckness axle, 5 mm hex key for a fast and safe closing (wrench not provided). Available in many anodized colours.
Flat washer, thread pitch: 1.75 mm.
Compatible with the following frames with 12 mm rear axle: Trek, Ibis, Niner, ecc...
Made in Italy
Real weight : 35.7 grams.
100 % Made in Italy

X -Scott 12 x 142 ( available second week of February )
Superlight Al7075 rear Scott 12 mm thru axle standard. Excellent stiffness, variable thinckness axle, 5 mm hex key for a fast and safe closing (wrench not provided). Available in many anodized colours. 
Flat washer, thread pitch: 1.0 mm.
Compatible with the following frames with 12 mm rear axle: Scott, Santa Cruz, ecc...
Made in Italy
Real weight : not yet available (about 33 grams)
100 % Made in Italy

For more info: .:: Carbon-Ti - Hi Tech Bicycle Components ::. - at Cazzago San Martino BS."


----------



## amxc (Jun 6, 2014)

R2-Bike ships to the US absurdly fast via DHL Express. The €25 shipping cost is fairly steep, so try bundling with other items if you can. For reference, I received a large order from them within three days in California.

I have a Santa Cruz Blur TRc, and the Carbon-Ti X-Scott 12x142 fit perfectly.

For your bike with the Shimano axle, I'm sure the X-E-Thru will be great. The claimed weights are spot on, and the color selection is nice.


----------



## Boeingjockey (Jan 23, 2013)

FRM ASSE PASSANTE QR15-12x142 - 36 gr.

I use this one for my King Kahuna (E-thru version) Works perfectly. Mine were 39g rear and 36g front.


----------



## brmeyer135 (Mar 1, 2013)

Boeingjockey said:


> FRM ASSE PASSANTE QR15-12x142 - 36 gr.
> 
> I use this one for my King Kahuna (E-thru version) Works perfectly. Mine were 39g rear and 36g front.


Did you have to buy the nut separate or did it come with one or just use your old?
The Shimano e-thru has a nut vs. others having the threads in the frame.


----------



## Boeingjockey (Jan 23, 2013)

I used my old but the rear axle came with a nut so now i have a spare


----------



## brmeyer135 (Mar 1, 2013)

Boeingjockey said:


> I used my old but the rear axle came with a nut so now i have a spare


How was ordering and shipping from FRM - I think I can speak for a lot that we are leary ordering from some of these overseas companies....maybe, esp. these boutique shops.
Is the axle easy to use - guess it is a little harder than the shimano since it uses the hex key correct?


----------



## melibokus (Dec 14, 2009)

FRM wont take an order from the US directly yet, but they have plans to open a US store later this summer (from an email exchange I had with them a few weeks back, they are very responsive). I also got a good response from Carbon-Ti who will ship direct, but this was after I had ordered from R2-Bike thanks to this thread.


----------



## zedi (Nov 28, 2005)

Black Lock from Extralite? There are many different versions available.


----------



## brmeyer135 (Mar 1, 2013)

Found these elsewhere and wanted to post:
For fork front...these are the most reasonably priced for the gain: QR15 Axle « Shift Up Shop
And for front and back...and a small gain...but cheap: Free shipping Thru Axle front 100*15mm rear 142*12mm for 12mm axle mtb frame-in Bicycle Hubs from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

Those Extralite's look awesome.
This is an area where: is the cost worth it?
The Shimano XTR M988 thru-axle weighs 91g and works...cost 50-60 US
The Chinese knockoff is probably the best bet price wise.


----------



## Lars K. P. (Jun 19, 2008)

Just purchased the EXTRALITE 12 x 142 mm Maxle 142 and I have never been so disappointed buying light weight products before.


1. Design) having the internal hex in the drive side means that many mini tools 6 mm Allen long enough to remove the axle. 

2. Thread) the machining of the thread on the axel is very bad meaning that the tightening of the axle become difficult.

3. Fit) the axle have too narrow tolerance and dismantle of the axle is more or less impossible. Tool used to drag it out!

This was my first and last part from EXTRALITE. I have just place order for the equal product from Carbon Ti and hope this one will be much better.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Lars K. P. said:


> Just purchased the EXTRALITE 12 x 142 mm Maxle 142 and I have never been so disappointed buying light weight products before.
> 
> 1. Design) having the internal hex in the drive side means that many mini tools 6 mm Allen long enough to remove the axle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information on this, I am still on the sideline waiting to get mine. I am appalled by the Shimano and aftermarket offerings. Thru axle is the future, and our options for axles should be much better than it currently is. Wolftooth/AbsoluteBlack/RaceFace/etc could be making a killing on these things.


----------



## melibokus (Dec 14, 2009)

Happy with my Carbon-Ti's so far (also got the front axle from them) with over 250+ miles on them.


----------



## Monticone (Nov 30, 2004)

*thru axle*

Here are the specifications of all Carbon-Ti rear thru axle models: I think it helps! ;-)

You can find the complete range here. X-Lock 12 mm (rear) - Thru Axles & quick releases - Products

RockShox and Fox forks compatible model are available too...
X-Lock 15 mm (front) - Thru Axles & quick releases - Products


----------

